# What Is The Best Way To Store Blocks Of Wood



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I just purchased four blocks of Tupelo Wood 5X5×12 inches, all individually sealed in plastic,
what is the best way to store them and not dry out. Dose the sealing in plastic maintain the
moister if any at all. Presently I have them stored under my carving bench in my out door
covered car port where they won't dry out.

I have also read about what other wood carvers have done to reintroduce moister to their Tupelo
carving blocks, they sock them in water mixed with alcohol and place them into their freezers.
Any other suggestions, since I live out west where Tupelo carving wood is hard to find, I purchase 
mine from vendor in the Southern Eastern States and buy enough to last me awhile.
Thanks for any input,
Oscar


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't do carving but I purchase similar wood for small accents in projects. I just throw the wax covered wood on the shelf with other wood and leave it alone. When it comes time for me to cut a piece off I cut it and then cover the cut face with paraffin wax.

I never realized that carvers work with "wet" wood. I know turners talk about turned "wet" wood distorting as it dries I would have thought carvers would have the same problem.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

I use my blocks of Tupelo only for power carving realistic falcons hawks and owls and since I
use power tools the wood will not 'fuzz up as it dose with Basswood. No! We don't carve 'wet' 
wood. I meant the natural amount of moister left in timber after the trees have been harvested 
and cut up for sales. If left to totally dry up for long period of time the wood hardens severely. 
The only part of this wood used by Raptor and other birds is the 'bell' of the tree lies in the swamps 
as that's where the wood grain is very tight and great for carving after it is left to dry out properly.
Oscar


----------

